

Ask HN: Starter or finisher? - gnok

Background: I'm quite a starter myself; I'm extremely curious and I'm always looking for new stuff to do. I like picking hard problems to solve. Once I get half way through the solution, having 'figured out' the hard parts, I pretty much lose interest in whatever I'm doing and I look for the next wave. This has been fun so far, but its beginning to get annoying. I've been forcing myself to finish one project I've been working on, but progress has been slow (but steady).<p>Curious about the HN crowd:
* Do you identify yourself as a starter or a finisher?
* Is your co-founder the same as you, or the opposite?
* Does being a starter or a finisher impede you in any way?
======
bartonfink
I'm not sure where I'd put this on your scale, but I'm an evolutionary thinker
instead of a revolutionary one. I don't look at the world and ask "what could
be?" - I look at something already existing and ask "why aren't they doing
$insert_obvious_feature ?".

This means I'll probably never be the "idea guy" in any venture I undergo, but
that doesn't really bug me - startups aren't my thing.

------
jwashington
While I share your sentiments, I love challenges and problem-solving. And
there is definitely more excitement at the beginning, for me the ultimate
satisfaction comes when the solution / product comes to life. So while I would
say im a starter, it's hard to move on until we make it happen.

------
phlux
Starter. To a fault.

~~~
gnok
Is that a good thing or a bad thing?

~~~
phlux
Depends on which phase of the project im in :)

If it is the beginning, GREAT - if middle/end BAD.

I need partners that are finishers.

